# Water Barrel Question



## Myrmidon (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I just inherited/received a couple of 55 gallon barrels and am wondering if you think they would be safe for water storage. They were used to store hydrogen peroxide apparently, and my first inclination is to say _heck no_, but I just want to float it by you guys and see before I use them for something else. I am not a chemist by any stretch of the imagination, but the safety label looks pretty scary. Here's a pic of it. 
Anyways, I'm probably going to hack the top off and store rakes and shovels or something. Tell me what you think! And let me know if you have any ideas on other uses for unsafe water barrels. Thanks!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would not store for drinking water, I'm not even sure I'd use it to store for irrigation water. I've seen food grade 55 gallon plastics for $20 so why risk using something "corrosive"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anything other than hydrogen peroxide stored in them? If it were just hydrogen peroxide and water, nothing else you might be able to use them to store water for washing, flushing toilets and such. While I do not think it would be a health risk if water stored in these barrels was consumed, why chance it to save a buck?


----------



## Myrmidon (Oct 30, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Anything other than hydrogen peroxide stored in them? If it were just hydrogen peroxide and water, nothing else you might be able to use them to store water for washing, flushing toilets and such. While I do not think it would be a health risk if water stored in these barrels was consumed, why chance it to save a buck?


Exactly! I am definitely not going to risk it. That's some good input. I don't think i will be storing anything in it just so i don't get them mixed up. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I say this with no backing except my thoughts... I would feel comfortable using this for drinking water if I gave them good rinsing out.

some people use hydrogen peroxide to clean barrels before use... it is used in wound care and for cleaning teeth etc

if you clean these out, I think you would be ok....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hydrogen peroxide years ago was considered an alternative to bleach for water purification. For drinking water storage I'd rinse then once or twice and you should be good to go.

Research it on the web and you'll see that I'm correct on this.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The label indicates 20-40%, If there was no other chemicals stored they will be OK. 
All you would have to do is fill it up leave it for a week, then drain, the good thing is all biologicals would have been destroyed.
It is an oxidizer, and very soluble in water, I would not worry. 
As said, use as an alternate, use for flushing water.


----------

